# Can the DRL's be disabled?



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thinking about purchasing a Routan, Was wondering if anyone knows if the day time running lights can be disabled? Or if the fog lights on the SEL Premium can be configured to act as the DRL's?

I assume VAG-COM won't work?

thanks!


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

VAG-COM will not work. I don't think you can reconfigure DRLs or fogs in any way...


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

With the fogs on, you can turn your headlight switch to parking(marker) lights. So you can run with the amber marker lights and the fogs on, just like a euro headlight switch in a VW. You SHOULD also be able to go to your dealer and have them disable it for you. They are not mandatory in the US, so it should not be a safety hazard. I found this site but it doesn't list for a Dodge or Chryco. Also by depressing the parking brake will turn them off to, find the right wire and you could put a toggle switch to it, but that seems like a lot of work too.

http://www.lightsout.org/disable.html

Just easier to flip to the parking lights and run the fogs.

*EDIT:* Bad info, I tried it again this morning and when the van was shifted into gear the DRL's came on. Sorry, I checked it a while ago but did it when in park.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Chryslers' vans in the US don't have DRLs, but the Canadian vans do. I bet there is a relay in the fuse box that can be pulled and takes care of this feature. I'll look at mine tomorrow.


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Chryslers' vans in the US don't have DRLs, but the Canadian vans do. I bet there is a relay in the fuse box that can be pulled and takes care of this feature. I'll look at mine tomorrow.


did you figure out if there is a fuse or relay for the DRLs?


----------



## rgreipel (Apr 19, 2008)

Has anyone ever figured this out. I am surprise their isn't a way to do this. 58kafer had an Idea, thanks by the way, he said the following


> find the switch that is connected to your emergency brake pedal and put a toggle switch inline that will break the voltage. If you ever so slightly, like one click the e-brake the DRL's should go out. You could even possibly drive like that. The only annoyance is the E-brake light will be on on your dash. Then when you turn your headlights on they will come on. Just a thought.


Is this the only way? Could I go to a chrysler Dealer ship and have them do it?


----------



## rgreipel (Apr 19, 2008)

FYI, called the local chrysler dealership and they said they would give it a try. If they are successful, the will charge me $50, if they can't figure it out, I won't have to pay. Very nice of them, now let's hope they can do it. I'll keep everone posted.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*DLRs*

Well, tomorrow finaly came, and I had a chance to check out the fuse box for a DLR relay, and I could not find one, at least one labeled as such, so I'm guessing the DLRs can't be disabled by simply pulling a relay. Does anyone have any experience with the DLRs?


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

These are features programmed in the body control module (if still called that), not easy as fuses or relays pulling. 

With proper programming tool at dealership, they can access what is on/off, how doors lock/not, etc....


----------



## rgreipel (Apr 19, 2008)

Quick update. The Chrysler dealer I called about disabling the daytime running lights, ended up not wanting to disable the lights for me. I guess the technician I talk to offered me a service they don't allow. All going back to the safety issue. I just don't get it, if it's not the law why are they being so adamant about not doing it for paying customers. Maybe I just need to join the Chrysler fan club to see if somebody has the tools to help. Very frustrating that nobody wants to touch this.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

rgreipel said:


> Quick update. The Chrysler dealer I called about disabling the daytime running lights, ended up not wanting to disable the lights for me. I guess the technician I talk to offered me a service they don't allow. All going back to the safety issue. I just don't get it, if it's not the law why are they being so adamant about not doing it for paying customers. Maybe I just need to join the Chrysler fan club to see if somebody has the tools to help. Very frustrating that nobody wants to touch this.


 Regardless what forum you join,I don't think it can be done at all on a 5th gen. Chrysler/Dodge van. Follow the link provided. The link even leaves it up for debate. Like I posted before, either depress the parking brake one click or find the switch for the parking brake and wire a toggle switch inbetween. 2 connectors, 1 switch, $10 bucks and no trip to the dealer, turn them on when you want and off when you don't. You'll just have the parking brake warning on the dash. 



http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/13616-Drl


----------

